# Fraudualant Uber text?



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Was woken up at 5:30am with a text from the Uber phone number giving me an Uber code. It was from the actual Uber number because I had previous texts in the thread from when I actually requested for a code. Is somebody trying to log into my Uber account? Has anybody experienced this before?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Who wakes up for a text message?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Who wakes up for a text message?


Lonely people.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Who wakes up for a text message?


That would be people, who don't turn the sound off.
Try getting in touch with me after I go to sleep.

Oh, and yes, somebody is trying to log on from a new device or reset the password.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

You need to change your passwords on your account and make it stronger. I think someone might be logging into your account


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

janewalch said:


> Is somebody trying to log into my Uber account?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

My bet goes with a technical glitch in one of Uber's systems. They seem to have many.


----------

